# Fuel Costs - Carrefour



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Guys
Just incase you are not aware of this...I am delighed this last 6 months with carrefour for fuel. They are not the dearest or cheapest (just like the UK they all vary 1 or 2 points) BUT if you join the Carrefour Club you actually get *8%* of fuel purchases back so thats approx 10c (im not a mathematician) for every litre of fuel!

They send you a voucher every 3 months for the value of your purchases. You get a small percentage on shopping too but I keep my card in the car and only use it for fuel.

I just got a text saying they sending me a cheque for *nearly 90 euros *- for 3 months fuel purchases. I had the same 3 months ago also! (yes i drive a lot with work!)

Now the downside is that you can't redeem the cheque off fuel, only store purchases but thats best part of a weeks shopping paid for!:clap2:


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

¨Thats fantastic Steve, dont however think that there is a carrefour petrol station here on the costa del sol. if anyone knows different please say, gotta be worth the trip to it even for that!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> ¨Thats fantastic Steve, dont however think that there is a carrefour petrol station here on the costa del sol. if anyone knows different please say, gotta be worth the trip to it even for that!


Carrefour at Los Barrios/Palmones has a gasolinera. Bit far for you maybe?


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Yea it is, im in Torremolinos.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> Yea it is, im in Torremolinos.



Isnt there a petrol station at the Carrefour, Los Patios, Málaga?????? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> Isnt there a petrol station at the Carrefour, Los Patios, Málaga??????


Website says 'Gasolinera (otras marcas)', so it's not Carrefour branded and operated, thus no vouchers?
Los Patios


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> Website says 'Gasolinera (otras marcas)', so it's not Carrefour branded and operated, thus no vouchers?
> Los Patios


I'll bow to your better knowledge Joppa LOL! I shop there, but I tend to get my petrol either from a local garage nearby that always seems to be cheaper or to the Eroski near Iceland in Fuengirola where its always at least 5c cheaper too

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We live less than an hour's drive from Gibraltar so often fill up there when we do a 'big' shop....but the price of diesel has increased dramatically there.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We live less than an hour's drive from Gibraltar so often fill up there when we do a 'big' shop....but the price of diesel has increased dramatically there.


But a lot less than what I pay around here in Lancashire, around 118.9p (1.36€)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just wish we had a Carrefour here. Tend to stock up when we leave the island. Fuel is cheap here though, 73cents for diesel, so must not complain.

The local government are bringing in a scheme to make the island "Petrol Free" insomuch that they are at present building a Hydro Electricity Plant and are considering the replacement of vehicles with Electric powered vehicles.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> The local government are bringing in a scheme to make the island "Petrol Free" insomuch that they are at present building a Hydro Electricity Plant and are considering the replacement of vehicles with Electric powered vehicles.


Now that seems like a _really_ good idea.:clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We live less than an hour's drive from Gibraltar so often fill up there when we do a 'big' shop....but the price of diesel has increased dramatically there.


So does half of Andalucia I think - that's why it can take an hour or more to get through the queue!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi Guys
> Just incase you are not aware of this...I am delighed this last 6 months with carrefour for fuel. They are not the dearest or cheapest (just like the UK they all vary 1 or 2 points) BUT if you join the Carrefour Club you actually get *8%* of fuel purchases back so thats approx 10c (im not a mathematician) for every litre of fuel!
> 
> They send you a voucher every 3 months for the value of your purchases. You get a small percentage on shopping too but I keep my card in the car and only use it for fuel.
> ...


Up till a couple of years ago you got 6% or 8% off at the point of sale if you spent over a certain amount, just by showing your till receipt. So this is a backward step in one sense!


----------

